# Cubers from the Greater Montreal area.(Canada)



## Diving Cuber (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello. I am a cuber who lives in the west-island of Montreal. I think it would be a good idea to potentially form a group or club so we can meet up. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Dan Yu (Jul 20, 2019)

I am, but my best is about 1 min and half


----------

